# For Sale: 2008 Dodge Ram Diesel



## ArizonaOutback (Jan 22, 2013)

I've been considering selling my 08 Ram Diesel for a long time and I've finally decided to go ahead with it. I have not advertised locally but I'm going to. It's a 2008 Mega Cab Laramie with the 6.7 Cummins. It's white, has a sunroof and every option except Nav and DVD. It does have the multi-disc CD changer in the dash. The best part is the mileage is less than 34,000. Everything works perfectly. If you need a tow vehicle, this is the one. We've towed our Outback infrequently and it pulls like it's not even there. We're in Phoenix. The Kelly Blue Book on the truck is 39K to 41K. I will consider reasonable offers.


----------

